# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Suffocating in dreams?

## Snakecharmer1222

After having a few occurrences in the past myself, and reading about someone else suffocating in their dreams, and watching Mystery Diagnosis on the Discovery Health Channel, I discovered this could be "obstructive sleep apnea" and should be checked by a doctor.

Just a friendly warning  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

> After having a few occurrences in the past myself, and reading about someone else suffocating in their dreams, and watching Mystery Diagnosis on the Discovery Health Channel, I discovered this could be "obstructive sleep apnea" and should be checked by a doctor.
> 
> Just a friendly warning



Very true.. especially if you (or your partner) stops breathing for a few breaths and then gasps for air while sleeping!  
.

----------


## Pride

iv almost suffocated under water in a dream, really sucked lol

----------


## Snakecharmer1222

The last time I was suffocating during sleep was when I dreamt that the world had ran out of oxygen and that we could only breathe indoors. That was pretty scary since I stopped breathing for what seemed to be a minute. Hope it never happens again.

----------


## Maroon_Sweater

I've only ever dreamt of suffocating once, because I'd gotten seran wrap caught in my throat, and when I woke up, I found my head had gotten caught under the blankets while I curled up, and I'd run out of oxygen for real. It was definitely scary.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

The few times I have felt like I was suffocating in a dream was when I was very far under water and then when I felt like I could no longer breathe I finnaly let out a breathe and breathed in and to my astonishment I could breathe which caused me to go lucid still I would have to say that any sort of suffocation is never pleasant.

----------

